# We cooked for 400 plus



## shooterrick (Mar 8, 2009)

I believe this happened when site was down so I will post it now. 

I got up this Saturday morning, loaded up my Lang and headed for Fire House BBQ and Catering in Watson Louisiana on Hwy 16.  My job this morning was to help cook for the Wild Turkey Federation gets together.  Darren Browning, Owner of the Fire House BBQ was preparing since the night before to feed 400 plus.
My little Lang had the assignment of about 50 lbs of hot sausage.  The night before Darren had loaded his Ole Hickory commercial pit with 47 butts and 117 slabs of ribs.
This morning he loaded the pit with 127 whole chickens cut into quarters.  They would later be carved into smaller portions of white and dark meat by his staff.  Sandy happily drew the assignment to go to Darren’s house and help coral 9 kids, belonging to staff and the like.  Fire House BBQ produces some of the best Q I have found south of KC Missouri.  They only use clean oak and the sides are great!  It is just a simple true Q Joint and that is fine for me.  When I am not producing my own Q this is where I eat.


 The pics below are just chicken and sausage as the butts and ribs were already off the pit when I arrived.

Darren in front of his pit loaded with 127 whole chickens quartered and mild sausage on top warming up.



Shooter trying to get a bite!



My little Lang full of hot sausage about 50 lbs.



Just a nice pic of the Ole Hickory loaded up.



Darren pulling chicken off the pit 



Family and staff cutting up.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like a great time Rick thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 8, 2009)

Rick, thats alot of mouths to feed. Congrads on getting the job done with with awesome smoked foods.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 8, 2009)

Job well done! Great work!


----------



## carpetride (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like I missed a heck of a feed!  Thanks for sharing Rick


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 13, 2009)

Rick that looks like a great feast.  Good job


----------



## alx (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats a hell of accomplishment.We are doing two or three pig roasts but only about 100 folks.Kudos.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow thats alot of meat! Wow!


----------



## div (Mar 13, 2009)

nice...seeing those ribs woulda been shaweet tho


----------



## carpetride (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been wondering...with a 117 racks of ribs...who pulled all of those membranes?


----------



## workoutchamp (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh Lawd - the membranes!  ugh.

Looks great - also looks like you had a terrible time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gotta love Q - it is the only way to roll.

400 - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brad in KY


----------

